# Ex Mersey Ferry to meet the Gas Axe



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Recently announced that the ex Mersey ferry MV Egremont is to be deconstructed (scrapped) :- https://www.nationalhistoricships.o...construct-registered-historic-vessel-egremont


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Now up for sale :-

https://www.boatshed.com/passenger_vessel_ferry-boat-257561.html


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Sad news.
Couldn't have picked a worse time to find a buyer.


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

""Egremont" was my favorite Wallasey Ferries Mersey ferry boat. She and the "Leasowe" ran mostly during slack time periods as had less capacity than the older boats but used the same draw-bridge embarkation gangways, but only needed one for the main deck. 
They were very maneuverable, as were all of the Merseyferries. Great to watch them seemingly effortlessly drop into their landing stage berth slots at speed.
Passengers hovering with one foot raised at the brass strip line, ready to race across the gangway as its tip touched down. The ferry still in the making fast mode ! Wouldn't allow that nowadays. Unsafe !


----------

